# Recuperer dossier supprimé dans Outlook ?



## andrea59 (25 Mai 2005)

Au secours ! Erreur de manip:  j'ai supprimé un dossier dans Outllook Express 5. Ce dossier contenait plein de mails vitaux pour moi ! Savez vous comment le récupérer ? Je ne le trouve pas dans le dossier "éléments supprimés"...
Merci beaucoup, beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Désolé d'être porteur de mauvaise nouvelle, mais s'il n'est plus dans "Eléments supprimés", R.I.P.


----------



## andrea59 (25 Mai 2005)

C'est à dire, tu penses qu'il n'y a aucun autres moyens de le récupérer sur mon mac ? Où vont ils, ces dossiers supprimés ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

andrea59 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire, tu penses qu'il n'y a aucun autres moyens de le récupérer sur mon mac ? Où vont ils, ces dossiers supprimés ?



Si, il y a moyen, mais ça coûte cher, il faut confier ton disque dur à une société spécialisée qui ne te garantit que le montant de la facture, pas la récup de l'intégralité des données, bien qu'ils y parviennent en général. Ça n'a d'intérêt que dans un cadre économique.

Quant à savoir où vont les données effacées, et bien, la place qu'elles prenaient est considérée comme disponible par le système, leur entrée dans le catalogue est supprimée, et tout nouveau fichier est susceptible de prendre la place des données, qui se font ainsi effacer au fur et à mesure des besoins.

Des utilitaires, tel Norton Utilities sont censés permettrent de les récupérer, mais dans 99% des cas, ce qu'ils récupèrent est carrément inexploitable si l'utilitaire n'a pas été mis en place sur le disque AVANT l'effacement.

Encore désolé de n'avoir rien d'encourageant à te dire, mais je ne veux pas te bercer d'illusions.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2005)

Rappel :

En informatique il existe deux types de personnes, ceux qui ont perdu des données et ceux qui VONT en perdre... 

Bienvenue dans le club non fermé de la première catégorie...


----------



## MacMadam (25 Mai 2005)

J'y crois pas trop... :sleep: Mais il est possible de récupérer une partie de tes mails, si ceux-ci sont encore stockés sur le serveur même de tes fournisseurs. Tout dépend de quelle manière tes comptes ont été paramétrés.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2005)

Y'a peut-être une autre solution mais pas évidente à mettre en ½uvre.

Premièrement ne plus enregistrer de fichiers sur ton disque dur.

Ensuite il y avait un outil Norton qui s'appellait "Norton Disk Editor" qui tournait sous le système 9. Si tu connaissait quelqu'un dans ton entourage qui utiliserait encore ce système et qui aurait cet outil (fourni avec Norton) il te serait possible en mettant ton ordinateuur en mode FireWire de le faire examiner par cet outil. Il lit les données brutes du disque dur en les affichant en Hexadecimal et en texte. De simple copier/coller te permettrait de récupérer tes mails dans un fichier texte. C'est une manip que j'ai fait mais y'a déjà longtemps.

Ne peux t'en dire plus... courage


----------



## andrea59 (26 Mai 2005)

Merci bien pour vos réponses. Je crois que je vais me résoudre à la triste réalité de la perte de ces éléments. J'ai appelé hier une société spécialisée dans la récup d'éléments perdus sous Mac, et ils m'ont dit que -même moyennant finances- ils ne pouvaient rien faire avec Outlook.
Visiblement, Outlook est considéré comme "un seul fichier" (??) donc, récup' impossible.
Ca m'aura au moins appris à ne pas stocker d'éléments importants direct dans Outlook, et ça m'aura aussi appris l'existence de ce sympathique forum    Moi et mon Mac, on se sent un peu moins seule dans ce monde de brutes et de Microsoft


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mai 2005)

Bon Andrea je ne sais pas dans quel coin tu est mais si tu étais pas loin je pourrais tenter la manip décris plus haut. Je vais essayer de voir avec l'iMac de mon amie comment sont coder les fichiers dans Outlook avec Norton Disk Editor et je te tiendrais au courant dans la matinée.

@+


----------



## andrea59 (26 Mai 2005)

Dos Jones, il semblerait que tu sois un gars plutôt sympa et plein de ressources... Je suis du côté de Lille, d'où mon pseudo super original... Je croise les doigts pour que tu ne sois pas à Toulouse !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mai 2005)

andrea59 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du côté de Lille, d'où mon pseudo super original... Je croise les doigts pour que tu ne sois pas à Toulouse !


C'est tout comme... je suis dans le sud-est. Par contre quelle est ta machine et ton système pour que je puisses voir si je peux faire quelque chose? Auquel cas je pourrais t'envoyer un cd avec les utilitaires pour, ainsi que la méthode à suivre.

@+

PS : Merci pour les compliments...


----------



## andrea59 (26 Mai 2005)

Je confirme que t'es vraiment sympa !!
alors, c'est parti pour les infos techniques : c'est un Imac DV sous Mac OS 9.0.4.
As-tu besoin d'autres infos ? Je préfère te prévenir : je ne suis pas une giga pro côté technique, mais je m'accroche...
Et côté forum, je suis carrément débutante : comment qu'on fait pour se transmettre nos vraies coordonnées ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mai 2005)

andrea59 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un Imac DV sous Mac OS 9.0.4.


Bon déjà ca part bien. Dans l'immédiat peut-tu essayer de t'en servir un minimum de manière à ne pas aller écraser trop de tes données perdues. Je fais la manip sur l'iMac et je te mettrais dans un fichiers texte la marche à suivre. Après je n'aurais qu'a te faire un CD de boot en 9.2 pour l'y joindre ainsi que les outils nécéssaires. Je m'en occupe cet après-midi. 



			
				andrea59 a dit:
			
		

> Et côté forum, je suis carrément débutante : comment qu'on fait pour se transmettre nos vraies coordonnées ?


Va relever tes courriels tu devrait en trouver un de moi avec mon adresse pour y répondre. 

@+


----------

